# Mitsubishi LaserVue 65" RP DLP Laser set



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

One of the dealers that I service finally got one of these sets for demo. I have not been able to make any measurements yet but did get to play with the set some and have some subjective observations. I will report measurements and calibration results later. 

First of all, before the set was turned on, I noticed the glow in the lower center of the screen. This is clearly ambient light reflected back to the screen by the aspherical mirror at the bottom of the screen. Turning off lights in the room eliminated the problem. This may be a problem for some applications, but that will be an individual decision. I think it is far less objectionable than a reflective screen.

The first thing I observed with a picture is that no matter what picture mode is used, the reds are far too intense. The odd thing is that even when turning down the color, the reds seem to remain more saturated and the color control seems to affect the intensity of other colors more than red. I will have to make some measurements to sort this out, but it is pretty obvious that the color processing is quite different than other sets. 

The whites are blazing and seem brighter than the lamp based sets. Of course, the OOB settings are hideous, just like other sets. Blacks seem to be slightly better than the lamp based sets. Most of the controls seem to operate similarly, with the colors appearing to be significantly more saturated. One interesting thing that I noticed is that turning up the maximum contrast in the service menu allows your to really get a lot of brightness out of the set, but the whites do crush when you do. What was interesting is just how intense they can get. 

My initial impression is that the set is likely capable of slightly better performance than the lamp based sets. Calibration will inform that opinion with more specific results, and I need to throw some more challenging sources and test signals at this set. It is not going to be a knockout difference, however. I think it will be competitive with similarly sized sets in performance, and will likely be brighter than PDPs with no possibility for burn-in. Certainly it has a place in the market, and when the second generation sets come in at substantially lower prices, I think it will be clear that there is a market for the technology. That is, if they can make it work without problems, and make it more field serviceable. 

I will report more info as I collect it. This week is busy and next week I will be camping with scouts, so it will be a couple of weeks before I get to make any measurements or a more in-depth evaluation.


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

I had high hopes for these sets and I really want to see one in person. The intense red really don't surprise me all that much. Mitts. have always been famous for red push anyways. If you had it ISF'ed I'm sure it would look awesome.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I will likely get to it next week. 

It only took a few days for them to sell the first set.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

:newspaper:

no popcorn smilie :thumbsdown:. so i will use that one.


----------



## daharleyrdr (Dec 16, 2009)

I just got the 65" Mitsubishi Laser Vue TV last month and so far I love it no issues with the "white Glow" as this set I believe is the second generation mfg late July 09. Blu Rays and HDTV amazing not professionally calibrated yet only used the Discs to do it myself just wish the TV wasnt so heavy 145 lbs thanks Bill:wave:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is not a second generation, just later production. Production was halted because of a problem with a supplier. Even the newer sets have the problem with the reflection at the bottom of the pix, but it seems to be worse when there is bright light in the room at certain angles. It seems to me that it is mostly light from outside the set being reflected by the asperical mirror back out. Some combinations of dark and light areas on the screen demonstrate it even in a dark room however. It is a minor issue, but still one that I hope the next generation sets deal with in some way.

I am still hearing early 2010 for the second generation sets, which are supposed to include larger sizes and substantial design changes.


----------



## errejon (Mar 6, 2010)

We got our LaserVue TV last week. Great picture quality!!! We have the same problem of the rising sun, but after a week it dosen't seem to bother us as much. However what is very annoying is the fan noise.
It wasn't that bad at the beginning but now after a week we can hear at times a higher fan noise with a higher pitch. A TV repairman came to our house and told us that it was normal. (Of course when he came the fan wasn't acting that way.) He even said that these TVs have more than one fan and when the tv gets hot there will more fans working and making more noise. His previous experience with these tvs is pretty limited, maybe he has seen one before coming to our house.
Is anybody experiencing the same problem? Is it too much to ask not to have to pump the volume to 16 so we won't hear the fan in a $4,000 TV? Do we a have a defective TV? 
We purchased the TV from Amazon and we can return it with no fees. Any recommendations? Should we wait for new generation? We love the picture on this tv and will hate to have to look for a different TV.
Thanks,
Carmen


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Call Mitsubishi customer service.


----------

